

Virtual servers: No safer than any other kind - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/virtual-servers-no-safer-than-any-other-kind-7000032594/

======
yutah
I use them to keep my system uncluttered and for using different OSes...
nothing to do with security for me...

